# New Car owners



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

So who has recently bought a new car and ubers part time

I have a 2016 Ford Fusion SE Oxnard White on the 18in Black painted rims, and I get lots of comments about nice it is compared to the other run down vehicles being used in the area.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

iamkitkatbar said:


> Oxnard White


You might want to double check that color...


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

What special bonuses are you getting for having that brand new car and getting all those compliments? You must be raking in the tips.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> What special bonuses are you getting for having that brand new car and getting all those compliments? You must be raking in the tips.


Lol.

Driving a brand new car for UberX has got to be one of the worst ideas I've ever heard, for _so_ many reasons.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just imported a brand new, 2016, from the land of hard working people. A black and yellow, with stripes, loud horns.... ricksha.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

The avatar goes with the name... Nice touch if it was intentional


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> You might want to double check that color...


^^^
Sounds like a regional dealer promotion package, kind of like the "High Mountain" package on early Mustangs in Colorado.
They had the same thing going on in California with special decals on the sides, etc. but the name escapes me. 
The packages included wheels, decals, colors, and that sort of thing.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Alot of salty people in this thread jeez

Its acutally Oxford White, I live in Oxnard so autocorrect ftw


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

iamkitkatbar said:


> Alot of salty people in this thread jeez
> 
> Its acutally Oxford White, I live in Oxnard so autocorrect ftw


We're not salty, but that brand new back seat soon will be. 

Way to put that depreciation into overdrive. A truly wise decision.


----------



## avixiz (Dec 2, 2015)

iamkitkatbar said:


> Alot of salty people in this thread jeez
> 
> Its acutally Oxford White, I live in Oxnard so autocorrect ftw


I have a *fairly* new car, and I only Uber part-time as well. Who cares what others say - if it works for you, it doesn't matter. Been doing it for a year and no issues thus far.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Im investing in seat covers anyway


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I love the smell of warm puke in the back of a new car. Much better than that nasty new car smell.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

I drive a 2014 Honda Civic. I like driving it, and customers like riding in it. Is it depreciating faster than it would? Of course. But it's not a big deal to me. It's a great car. 

Keep up with your maintenance and enjoy what you are doing, and you will be fine.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

iamkitkatbar said:


> So who has recently bought a new car and ubers part time
> 
> I have a 2016 Ford Fusion SE Oxnard White on the 18in Black painted rims, and I get lots of comments about nice it is compared to the other run down vehicles being used in the area.


A much better comment to hear from the back seat would be, "Man... this car is a piece of shit..."

That would mean that you are spending less of your revenue on treating your pax to a nice new car to ride around in, and keeping more of your money for you.


----------



## SP311 (Dec 8, 2014)

Black and black are the best for this market


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a 2013 fusion se myself... its a lovely car, i recently bout mines from carmax for $15,000 with 27k on the dash loaded with everything except leather seats

As far as buying a new car just for uber, each is own


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I drive a 2002 crap box with body damage. Not one person has complained about the car over hundreds of rides.

I've gotten more than a few comments about how clean it is and how they used to own the same model 10 years ago.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Lol. Trying to promote drivers on a forum full of drivers. Hah


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

iamkitkatbar said:


> Alot of salty people in this thread jeez
> 
> Its acutally Oxford White, I live in Oxnard so autocorrect ftw


How do you know how those guys taste?


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

iamkitkatbar said:


> So who has recently bought a new car and ubers part time
> 
> I have a 2016 Ford Fusion SE Oxnard White on the 18in Black painted rims, and I get lots of comments about nice it is compared to the other run down vehicles being used in the area.


An Uber X car can be up to 10 years old. So, yes they will not be as nice as a brand new 2016 car. Complements are nice, however your car will depreciate in value and looks very quickly. Look at any taxi on the road after 5 years. This job is really hard on vehicles.

Once you have given around 500 rides you will understand why so many people on this forum are jaded. Bringing a $ 30,000 dollar piece of equipment (new car) and earning about $ 10.00 per hour after operating and depreciation cost. (most people only look at the short term math vs. long term) Not to mention the huge risk you are taking on the road everyday, pick ups in down town traffic, lack of customer appreciation and basic respect for being ready on time and them paying 50% of a taxi ride in a nice car with great customer service. Very few cash tips. This would even make a Buddhist monk grumpy.


----------



## Jeff22 (Nov 29, 2015)

So what your saying is if you were not ubering your car is depreciation proof. People need to crunch the true numbers instead of mish mosh!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> An Uber X car can be up to 10 years old. So, yes they will not be as nice as a brand new 2016 car. Complements are nice, however your car will depreciate in value and looks very quickly. Look at any taxi on the road after 5 years. This job is really hard on vehicles.
> 
> Once you have given around 500 rides you will understand why so many people on this forum are jaded. Bringing a $ 30,000 dollar piece of equipment (new car) and earning about $ 10.00 per hour after operating and depreciation cost. (most people only look at the short term math vs. long term) Not to mention the huge risk you are taking on the road everyday, pick ups in down town traffic, lack of customer appreciation and basic respect for being ready on time and them paying 50% of a taxi ride in a nice car with great customer service. Very few cash tips. This would even make a Buddhist monk grumpy.


In some markets it can be 15 years old.


----------



## ezrarobles (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a 16' Kia Forte, not because I actually wanted a new car for this but because my SUV died on me and I needed something and it was all I could get approved on. First time buyer programs suck...


----------

